# best amp for DD 3515



## procircuit_23 (Sep 2, 2012)

i am looking for best suitable monoblock amp for my DD 3515 currently i am using DDcm1 running at 1 ohm which gives 1000 rms. 
looking for something efficient also. 
my other setup is 
HU pioneer p80rs2 
genesis dual mono 
rainbow germaniums 
kicker pkd1 
kicker X125


----------



## procircuit_23 (Sep 2, 2012)

suggestions pls...


----------



## nickalways4u (Dec 31, 2011)

procircuit_23 said:


> suggestions pls...


Tell us more as in what kind of performance you are looking for?
Assuming you want it to get real loud and good numbers on the SPL RF 1500BDCP seems like a very tempting option.


----------



## procircuit_23 (Sep 2, 2012)

nickalways4u said:


> Tell us more as in what kind of performance you are looking for?
> Assuming you want it to get real loud and good numbers on the SPL RF 1500BDCP seems like a very tempting option.


i want deep clean quality bass. dont want it to be too bright.looking power at 1 or 4 ohms.


----------



## nickalways4u (Dec 31, 2011)

procircuit_23 said:


> i want deep clean quality bass. dont want it to be too bright.looking power at 1 or 4 ohms.


Go for around 1500 watts rms at 4 ohms.
RF 1500BDCP should serve you well.


----------



## procircuit_23 (Sep 2, 2012)

nickalways4u said:


> Go for around 1500 watts rms at 4 ohms.
> RF 1500BDCP should serve you well.


RF 1500 gives around [email protected] 4 ohms..


----------



## nickalways4u (Dec 31, 2011)

Thats what the RF website lists have seen birthsheets around 1200-1300 or u can always wire it up to 1 ohms for SPL


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

Just because you wire it for lower ohms doesn't mean it will sound like crap.
The box is what will determine how the sub will sound.

The amp at lowers ohms will create more distortion. By it's by 10-15%. You wouldn't notice that.

I wouldn't get the RF amp. They always go up in flames and there quality is poor.

Either the DDm1c or the focal.


----------



## Kelocyde (Oct 29, 2012)

For price/performance ratio.. Crescendo bc2000.


You'll get a SOLID 2200+ at 1ohm and have more than enough headroom to keep distortion down if that's what you're looking for.

If not, you can crank the **** out of it too


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

jockhater2 said:


> I wouldn't get the RF amp. They always go up in flames and there quality is poor.
> 
> Either the DDm1c or the focal.


I have never had issues with RF amps going up in flames. Theyve been extremely reliable in my experience.


----------



## pyfocal (Aug 12, 2007)

Tell that to my 1001bdcp thats been running at 1 ohm for 4 years. I've never had a bad Rockford amp. All P or T series. Never smoked one and ran em all hard.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I've always had good performance from RF... just purchased a T1500-1bdCP that will replace my HD750/1. 

Birthsheet: 1200+ @4 ohms
1700+ @2 ohms
1900+ @1 ohm

Not too shabby!


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

I've heard of more than a few RF's failing, but majority of them were user/installation error, often its running them below stable loads. Can't say as I've seen any more failures of RF amps that were QC related than most other manufacturers in the same class.


----------

